# The ride quality of the CAAD10 vs a 2011 SuperSix



## ziscwg

I have done some searches, and found a few opinions, but not really what I was looking for.....


In terms of ride comfort, is there much of a difference between these two? Has anyone ridden both with similar component set up?

I read how the CAAD10 feels as good as carbon bikes. But, the SuperSix is carbon (not the HM version)


----------



## gabollini

I have HM SS 2010 model w/ fairly high quality components (my SS has SRAM force w/ DT mon chassaral's; my CAAD 10 has Spingergy Stealths w/ DA 10 spd). Wheels make a big difference of course on any bike, but for my money, I like the ride of the CAAD 10 and it's my first choice. The SS HM is nice, but I like the feel of an aluminum bike. Cannondale got the CAAD 10 right, even though it's not built in the USA. I've had the spinergy's on both bikes; they suit the CAAD better as they are a bit softer. The fork on the CAAD really is a nice touch. The thing is really stiff at the front end; no wobbles at all. Firm on descents. Just a great bike.


----------



## srh04

Work in a shop where we run both the CAAD10 and Super Six (standard) in demo bikes. Have ridden them both in the same size, same group and same wheels a couple of time back to back. What it does is really highlight how good the CAAD10 is. The SS does feel slightly more 'refined' in the ride quality; ie. I think it's as stiff but with a bit more comfort. That's how it feels anyway. Would I pay the extra for this? Nope. I'd get the CAAD10 everytime. If I have a choice of which demo bike I can ride (and we are expected to ride the bikes if customers aern't using them) I grab the CAAD10 everytime. We have had a number of customers who have also ridden the two and while the majority seem to opt for the SS in the end they often have to ride the SS multiple times before they put their money down. And they often have trouble articulating why the SS over the CAAD10. Does this make the SS a bad bike? No, in fact I would choose it ahead of many other carbon bikes. I just think that the CAAD10 is a really special product. I was one of those that was skeptical that they could improve the CAAD9 too much, but they did.
Apologies for the gushing, I not only drank the Kool-Aid but now seem to be making it....


----------



## ziscwg

srh04 said:


> Work in a shop where we run both the CAAD10 and Super Six (standard) in demo bikes. Have ridden them both in the same size, same group and same wheels a couple of time back to back. What it does is really highlight how good the CAAD10 is. The SS does feel slightly more 'refined' in the ride quality; ie. I think it's as stiff but with a bit more comfort. That's how it feels anyway. Would I pay the extra for this? Nope. I'd get the CAAD10 everytime. If I have a choice of which demo bike I can ride (and we are expected to ride the bikes if customers aern't using them) I grab the CAAD10 everytime. We have had a number of customers who have also ridden the two and while the majority seem to opt for the SS in the end they often have to ride the SS multiple times before they put their money down. And they often have trouble articulating why the SS over the CAAD10. Does this make the SS a bad bike? No, in fact I would choose it ahead of many other carbon bikes. I just think that the CAAD10 is a really special product. I was one of those that was skeptical that they could improve the CAAD9 too much, but they did.
> Apologies for the gushing, I not only drank the Kool-Aid but now seem to be making it....


I like the "gushing." The details matter to me. Crusin' around the parking lot just isn't enough of a test. I'm sure I'll be happy with either. 

My Six frame is a possible warranty issue. So, the LBS implied I would probably be offered a CAAD10 or SuperSix (SM). They don't know for sure. If they want to charge a little for the SuperSix, I'll go with the CAAD10.


----------



## gabollini

Ridden plenty of miles on both bikes in real world applications (a little bit of racing, as well as century rides). Both are plenty comfortable, but considering technology and know how on an aluminum bike, the CAAD 10 really rocks. I would also include the system six in that equation. I've had other c'dale aluminum, including a couple of caad 3's, caad 4, and caad 7. THere is no doubt that as far as stiffness (particularly on the front end), and elimination of a lot of road buzz, the 10 is the winner. The SS (at least in the HM version) subjectively feels just as stiff, and is a bit smoother, but it is no doubt a stiff race bike.


----------



## zosocane

gabollini said:


> Ridden plenty of miles on both bikes in real world applications (a little bit of racing, as well as century rides). Both are plenty comfortable, but considering technology and know how on an aluminum bike, the CAAD 10 really rocks. I would also include the system six in that equation. I've had other c'dale aluminum, including a couple of caad 3's, caad 4, and caad 7. THere is no doubt that as far as stiffness (particularly on the front end), and elimination of a lot of road buzz, the 10 is the winner. The SS (at least in the HM version) subjectively feels just as stiff, and is a bit smoother, but it is no doubt a stiff race bike.


My two current road bikes are the 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod and the 2008 SystemSix. Based on two long rides, the Hi-Mod is silky smooth, responsive and light, but in a race (especially a crit) I would want the System. It's incredibly stiff. OTOH, if I'm riding a century with crap road surface, give me the Hi-Mod.

So I think it depends what you're looking for.


----------



## Xavax

I am also about to choose between the CAAD10 (105) and the SuperSix (105) as my 2 shortlisted bikes. Based on your comments, it seems that the price difference I am looking at ($600 msrp) is not necessarily worth it. Is it a matter of preference, or is there really a comfort difference between the 2 bikes? Also, does anyone think that the CAAD10 is more durable (being aluminium)?


----------



## zamboni

fornaca68 said:


> My two current road bikes are the 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod and the 2008 SystemSix. Based on two long rides, the Hi-Mod is silky smooth, responsive and light, but in a race (especially a crit) I would want the System. It's incredibly stiff. OTOH, if I'm riding a century with crap road surface, give me the Hi-Mod.
> 
> So I think it depends what you're looking for.


Fornaca,

When did you get the new bike?


----------



## zsir

srh04 said:


> Work in a shop where we run both the CAAD10 and Super Six (standard) in demo bikes. Have ridden them both in the same size, same group and same wheels a couple of time back to back. What it does is really highlight how good the CAAD10 is. The SS does feel slightly more 'refined' in the ride quality; ie. I think it's as stiff but with a bit more comfort. That's how it feels anyway. Would I pay the extra for this? Nope. I'd get the CAAD10 everytime. If I have a choice of which demo bike I can ride (and we are expected to ride the bikes if customers aern't using them) I grab the CAAD10 everytime. We have had a number of customers who have also ridden the two and while the majority seem to opt for the SS in the end they often have to ride the SS multiple times before they put their money down. And they often have trouble articulating why the SS over the CAAD10. Does this make the SS a bad bike? No, in fact I would choose it ahead of many other carbon bikes. I just think that the CAAD10 is a really special product. I was one of those that was skeptical that they could improve the CAAD9 too much, but they did.
> Apologies for the gushing, I not only drank the Kool-Aid but now seem to be making it....



WOW....:23: 

I've been waiting a long time to see such praise for the caad 10 and to come from someone who has compared it to a SS.....I guess I will retire my Caad 9 4 next year for a 2012 Caad 10 .....Thanks for the comparison


----------



## neilcrumpton

I was also thinking about the Caad10 5 vs SS6 5 - chose the Caad and have been very pleased so far. With the money saved, I can upgrade things in the future (i.e. new rims).


----------



## rubbersoul

Parlee ?


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

I just Googled my way into this thread....I have a 2010 CAAD9 and I am contemplated doing the Cannondale frame trade-in program to get either a CAAD10 or SuperSix Hi-Mod. SS will be 3 times the cost of the CAAD10. While I have no doubt it's a better frame than the CAAD I am wondering if it's worth the extra $$ for me. I don't race. I typically just do fast club rides and 100 mile centurys. I have never looked at the SuperSix before because it was just more than I can afford but I received a good bonus this year and could actually swing it if I wanted. I am 5' 10" @ 180lbs. My CAAD9 is a 56cm but I am going to go down to a 54 for my next frame. This is the first discussion where I have found folks who have positive things to say about the CAAD10 over a SuperSix....but I am talking Hi-Mod SS, not regular modular....

Thoughts ?

J.


----------



## gus68

The non-HM S6 is a great ride (I have one). Its about 150gms heavier. From what people have said its tough to tell them apart.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Thanks for the feedback Gus. Unfortunately, Cannondale is not offering the SuperSix regular modular with their frame trade-in program....

What were you riding before you got your SuperSix ? How is it compared to your previous ride ?



gus68 said:


> The non-HM S6 is a great ride (I have one). Its about 150gms heavier. From what people have said its tough to tell them apart.


----------



## gus68

I also have a systemsix and a caad3. In between I had a six13 but sold to get the systemsix. The super6 standard is a great ride, but so is the systemsix. I wouldnt pay the premium for the highmod. If you do more centuries than racing it might be worth it for the carbon. Its a tough choice...


----------



## zsir

JoeOxfordCT said:


> I just Googled my way into this thread....I have a 2010 CAAD9 and I am contemplated doing the Cannondale frame trade-in program to get either a CAAD10 or SuperSix Hi-Mod. SS will be 3 times the cost of the CAAD10. While I have no doubt it's a better frame than the CAAD I am wondering if it's worth the extra $$ for me. I don't race. I typically just do fast club rides and 100 mile centurys. I have never looked at the SuperSix before because it was just more than I can afford but I received a good bonus this year and could actually swing it if I wanted. I am 5' 10" @ 180lbs. My CAAD9 is a 56cm but I am going to go down to a 54 for my next frame. This is the first discussion where I have found folks who have positive things to say about the CAAD10 over a SuperSix....but I am talking Hi-Mod SS, not regular modular....
> 
> Thoughts ?
> 
> J.


What are the details for the frame trade in program?


----------



## ph0enix

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Unfortunately, Cannondale is not offering the SuperSix regular modular with their frame trade-in program....


If you have a good rep they should be able to get you a complete bike (non HM) as part of the trade-in program. That's what my shop did for me. Mine was a crash replacement but it's the same idea.


----------



## Gunnar75

I am currently on a Six13 pro (one carbon downtube) and rode the supersix 4 with rival at the LBS while visiting to look at a BMC Roadracer. To my surprise I liked the supersix's ride just as much as the BMC, in fact the supersix has several features the BMC is lacking. Lifetime warranty, BB30, tapered headtube, loved the SRAM shifting feel and it was $800 less due to lower grade components. 

Can anyone compare the CAAD 10 & Supersix to the older Six13? 
One ride on another Cannondale messed up my new bike list! Starting over with the Cannondales as the front runners.


----------



## 88 rex

Gunnar75 said:


> I am currently on a Six13 pro (one carbon downtube) and rode the supersix 4 with rival at the LBS while visiting to look at a BMC Roadracer. To my surprise I liked the supersix's ride just as much as the BMC, in fact the supersix has several features the BMC is lacking. Lifetime warranty, BB30, tapered headtube, loved the SRAM shifting feel and it was $800 less due to lower grade components.
> 
> Can anyone compare the CAAD 10 & Supersix to the older Six13?
> One ride on another Cannondale messed up my new bike list! Starting over with the Cannondales as the front runners.


2011 SL01's have tapered headtubes.  They are all nice bikes on your list though.:thumbsup:


----------



## gus68

gunnar75,

I had a six13 and currently have a supersix (non-HM). The supersix feels light and agile like the six13 but has more stable ride up front. I always thought the six13 was a little touchy when you stood up. Someone used the word noodly, maybe it got stuck in my head.


----------



## kneejerk

carbon fiber components are definitely the most vibration damping stuff available, if that is what you are after a smoother ride, there can be a fine line between designs and long term viability, from what I have experienced the best place to put the carbon fiber component for most damping is right at the road with carbon fiber rims, now they may be a little risky there and take more care but that would give you the most reward for going with carbon fiber,


----------



## kneejerk

gabollini said:


> Ridden plenty of miles on both bikes in real world applications (a little bit of racing, as well as century rides). Both are plenty comfortable, but considering technology and know how on an aluminum bike, the CAAD 10 really rocks. I would also include the system six in that equation. I've had other c'dale aluminum, including a couple of caad 3's, caad 4, and caad 7. THere is no doubt that as far as stiffness (particularly on the front end), and elimination of a lot of road buzz, the 10 is the winner. The SS (at least in the HM version) subjectively feels just as stiff, and is a bit smoother, but it is no doubt a stiff race bike.


carbon fiber forks go a long way to smoothing out a rough ride


----------



## zosocane

zamboni said:


> Fornaca,
> 
> When did you get the new bike?


Z, I got the new bike (2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod) around early March 2011.


----------



## ramanboucher

*CAAD 10 Then?*

I'm a new road cyclist. Been riding my commute bike on trails and roads near my house, and I know I'd love to do long road rides on a real bike. I've test ridden the CAAD 10 and decided to buy it -- but a friend advised to pay the extra $600 for the Supersix...so I'm going to test ride one this week. Anyone want to speak up for the Supersix over the CAAD 10?

And thanks for the helpful advice, too!


----------



## kneejerk

ramanboucher said:


> I'm a new road cyclist. Been riding my commute bike on trails and roads near my house, and I know I'd love to do long road rides on a real bike. I've test ridden the CAAD 10 and decided to buy it -- but a friend advised to pay the extra $600 for the Supersix...so I'm going to test ride one this week. Anyone want to speak up for the Supersix over the CAAD 10?
> 
> And thanks for the helpful advice, too!


I haven't ridden any SuperSix's yet. I've had Aluminum framed bikes. The carbon fiber forks do a good job of minimizing the harshness of an Aluminum ride. High end carbon fiber frames have a vibration damping quality that will be a benefit on rougher road surfaces that is undeniable even though the differences are rather minor it can add up over a long ride. So, you won't really be comparing apples and oranges, more like apples with apples.


----------



## ziscwg

ramanboucher said:


> I'm a new road cyclist. Been riding my commute bike on trails and roads near my house, and I know I'd love to do long road rides on a real bike. I've test ridden the CAAD 10 and decided to buy it -- but a friend advised to pay the extra $600 for the Supersix...so I'm going to test ride one this week. Anyone want to speak up for the Supersix over the CAAD 10?
> 
> And thanks for the helpful advice, too!


I have been on a SuperSix (std modulus) since I got my CAAD10. It was only a quick loop around, but it did seem a little smoother. It's really subjective though. I could have been the wheels or tire pressure. 10 psi makes a difference. Would it be worth $600 to me? Nope. I could think of better ways to spend the money..................like a better wheel set.


----------



## rjwei

I've raced both a lot and the SS rides better and kicks harder


----------



## alp aslan

I'll give new reviews about caad10 after a short times. bye


----------



## ramanboucher

*Chose CAAD 10*

After test riding a bunch of bikes, and seriously considering the Supersix, I decided to go with the CAAD 10. Too many people had too much good stuff to say about it, and though the Supersix was superior, the differences were subtle to me -- but at my level, I won't notice the difference much, and when I get that good, I may want something better than the SS maybe. Besides, the $600 will pay for pedals, shoes, and a helmet, maybe more.


----------



## lifanus

ziscwg said:


> I have done some searches, and found a few opinions, but not really what I was looking for.....
> 
> 
> In terms of ride comfort, is there much of a difference between these two? Has anyone ridden both with similar component set up?
> 
> I read how the CAAD10 feels as good as carbon bikes. But, the SuperSix is carbon (not the HM version)


Get to dealer and they'd love to give you a test ride of both bikes


----------



## texascyclist

This winter/early spring I had the fortune of riding a Kuota Kult. My CAAD10 is every bit as stiff as that bike. The Kult had a little more spring in the rear triangle. However, it is nothing that I would pay money for. Certainly, not $2000 to $3500 more.


----------



## lauty4

Hey everyone. Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'd love to get Cannondale riders' opinions on my dilemma. Sorry to throw out another comparison question, but I'm trying to decide between the CAAD10 5, CAAD10 4 and a Felt F5 Garmin Special Edition. The prices that I'm seeing are $1260, $1650, and $1650, respectively (that includes discounts on each). I'm totally new to road biking, but have gained a lot of knowledge from all the great posters in this forum (so thanks for that). 

As a newbie, I really don't know the difference between Apex and Rival, and where they stack up against 105 (the F5 has a full 105). Also, the F5 seems to be a great deal since Garmin and Felt no longer have a relationship, so Felt is trying to clear out that inventory, hence the great price for a carbon frame. 

So, the questions are, will I be able to tell the difference between carbon/aluminum, and the component sets? I'm totally torn. I've been to my LBS and had a go on each, but honestly, since I'm so new, I can't really tell. If it makes any difference, I'm 6'2", 210lbs. I'm also not looking to compete at any level, but I'd love to work my way up to a century at some point. But really I just love exercising, being outside and riding (which I haven't done in a long while). Thanks for any input!


----------



## Devastator

If it was me Id get the CAAD 10-4. I test rode it and freaking love it. To me it has something special about it, I love my 2010 Supersix HM but wow the CAAD 10 kicks ass. As for groups Id rather have Rival than my ultegra durace mix. In terms of century ride and comfort, it has a lot to do with the individual as well as wheels are tire selection. On my Systemsix I switched to GP4000s and it made the bike handle better and gave it a much smoother ride than the tires that came stock. Also latex tubes make for an even smoother ride, but they are quite costly. If I didnt have a Supersix HM, Id definitely be riding a CAAD 10. Hell I want to get a CAAD 10 to use a crit bike and putter/commuter.



lauty4 said:


> Hey everyone. Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'd love to get Cannondale riders' opinions on my dilemma. Sorry to throw out another comparison question, but I'm trying to decide between the CAAD10 5, CAAD10 4 and a Felt F5 Garmin Special Edition. The prices that I'm seeing are $1260, $1650, and $1650, respectively (that includes discounts on each). I'm totally new to road biking, but have gained a lot of knowledge from all the great posters in this forum (so thanks for that).
> 
> As a newbie, I really don't know the difference between Apex and Rival, and where they stack up against 105 (the F5 has a full 105). Also, the F5 seems to be a great deal since Garmin and Felt no longer have a relationship, so Felt is trying to clear out that inventory, hence the great price for a carbon frame.
> 
> So, the questions are, will I be able to tell the difference between carbon/aluminum, and the component sets? I'm totally torn. I've been to my LBS and had a go on each, but honestly, since I'm so new, I can't really tell. If it makes any difference, I'm 6'2", 210lbs. I'm also not looking to compete at any level, but I'd love to work my way up to a century at some point. But really I just love exercising, being outside and riding (which I haven't done in a long while). Thanks for any input!


----------



## snajper69

Devastator said:


> If it was me Id get the CAAD 10-4. I test rode it and freaking love it. To me it has something special about it, I love my 2010 Supersix HM but wow the CAAD 10 kicks ass. As for groups Id rather have Rival than my ultegra durace mix. In terms of century ride and comfort, it has a lot to do with the individual as well as wheels are tire selection. On my Systemsix I switched to GP4000s and it made the bike handle better and gave it a much smoother ride than the tires that came stock. Also latex tubes make for an even smoother ride, but they are quite costly. If I didnt have a Supersix HM, Id definitely be riding a CAAD 10. Hell I want to get a CAAD 10 to use a crit bike and putter/commuter.


I will second that CAAD 10 is def. nice bike. I still have not met a person that rode it and didn't like it. My friend is a pro mechanic (not one of those teen pro mechanic, he has over 30 years experience of being a pro mechanic) he has a good relationship with his local reps, so they always bring new demos for him to test around and give them his input. We have been able to ride them on our daily rides, mostly carbon fiber bikes that were twice as much as my Caad10 - 3. I am still waiting for the one that will feel better than my Caad 10. Yes they feel different but not necessary better. Caad 10 is a truly great design. If you ask me Cannondale hit a home run with it. On today’s ride he told me he sold two more Caad 10 yesterday, and he though that what the couple said was similar to his observation. They test rode bunch of bikes and decided finally settle on Caad 10 when he asked them way they said: “This car is like a BMW a perfect compromise between performance, luxury, style and tradition.” They though no other bike felt the same way. I feel exactly the same on my CAAD 10. I know it might be not the best bike out there but is good all around bike. I think the only thing that holds it back is the rider now lol.


----------



## lauty4

snajper69 said:


> I will second that CAAD 10 is def. nice bike. I still have not met a person that rode it and didn't like it. My friend is a pro mechanic (not one of those teen pro mechanic, he has over 30 years experience of being a pro mechanic) he has a good relationship with his local reps, so they always bring new demos for him to test around and give them his input. We have been able to ride them on our daily rides, mostly carbon fiber bikes that were twice as much as my Caad10 - 3. I am still waiting for the one that will feel better than my Caad 10. Yes they feel different but not necessary better. Caad 10 is a truly great design. If you ask me Cannondale hit a home run with it. On today’s ride he told me he sold two more Caad 10 yesterday, and he though that what the couple said was similar to his observation. They test rode bunch of bikes and decided finally settle on Caad 10 when he asked them way they said: “This car is like a BMW a perfect compromise between performance, luxury, style and tradition.” They though no other bike felt the same way. I feel exactly the same on my CAAD 10. I know it might be not the best bike out there but is good all around bike. I think the only thing that holds it back is the rider now lol.


Thanks to the both of you. Yeah, I'll have to go ride it again. Something keeps pulling me back to the CAAD10-4, but I kinda feel like an idiot if I pass up on the Felt deal. I'm sure the guys at the LBS probably roll their eyes as I keep going back. But what are you gonna do. Gotta try to make the best choice, right?


----------



## gillygong

Hey, first post on here. I would have started a new thread for this, but I have to hit the 5-post mark first..

Anyway, I'm in the process of looking for my first road bike. Right now I have a fuji ab 3.. I went and test rode the Caad10 5 and a Specialized Allez, and the caad10 blew it out of the water. They were both noticeably faster than my hybrid (duh) but the difference between the caad10 and the allez was stark.

My question is this.. how similar is the ride between the caad10 and a caad9? I'm on somewhat of a budget and $1500 for the caad10 is a little more than I should be spending, and I found a used 2009 caad9 5 for sale for only $700 with all 105 components. Does anyone have experience with both?


----------



## snajper69

Caad9 because:

Made in in the USA
Because at 700 it just makes it a better deal. 

Caad 10 because:
Its new
And comes with lifetime warranty on the frame for the original owner (Caad9 no warranty because you are the second owner)

One thing to keep in mind that the frame is only like 450 I think, so for Caad9 you still get a good deal. 

I had the same choice, what I noticed that Caad 9 was little bit more compliant. I liked the stiffness of Caad 10 better, but it came down to better fit Caad 9 was 58 and I decided to go with 60 instead.


----------



## gillygong

What I noticed about the Caad10 that keeps sticking in my head is that it really felt like to wanted to accelerate right out from under me. in a good way  

Does the Caad9 have that same feel? The Allez I tried felt sluggish compared to the Caad10.


----------



## snajper69

Close but not the same, I think Caad 10 is build more for racing, it appered a bit stiffer, and more responsive, but that was minimal. I felt that Caad 9 was more for comfort that's all I would buy Caad 9 before 10, just on the sentiment alone.


----------



## gillygong

Good to know! I'm going to check out this used caad9 on Sunday, hopefully we hit it off. Another question.. the guy at the shop was telling me that part of the quickness I was feeling from the caad10 was probably due to the BB30.. does the 2009 caad9 have BB30?


----------



## snajper69

They both BB30 compatible, but weather actual BB30 crankset is installed depends on the group. I belive 105 came with FSA BB30, but I can't remember of top of my head. Like I said I got an Caad 10-3 with Ultegra groupset.


----------



## Sloburu

I would get the one that fits the best. Don't buy a bike just because the price is right. Also some bike shops try to push you into buying a certain bike just to get it off the sales floor. Trust yourself in which one feels best and buy that one... In the end you will be happy.


----------



## gillygong

So, the used Caad 9 was sold before I got a chance to look at it. Went back to the LBS today and got the Caad 10 ! Left the shop and found myself on a 17 mile ride. Got it in red, so sweet!


----------



## gabollini

The 10 is a super ride. Your new red one is a good color choice; from the 2012 catalog, red isn't available. Did 85 miles today on the thing w/ no complaints. The back end is super sweet, front end super stiff, can descend confidently w/ no wobbles, and tracks great. In fact, I've been over 140 on a single day ride this year, and no complaints about bumpiness or rigidity. But, I'm used to CAAD bikes; had a 3, 4, 7 (optimo), 6-13, system 6(and a 2010 super); IMO, cdale hit it just right w/ this one. For the money, on the money. Just have to overlook the USA thing if you can.


----------



## gillygong

Took it out again this evening, and man I love it. I think I'll be good with the stock setup for quite a while. Perhaps a badass set of wheels next summer to bring the weight down even further!


----------



## Sloburu

Congrats on the new caad 10. Your really going to love it. I got a caad 10-4 as my back up bike but now I find myself riding it more than my main bike.


----------



## veloci1

i am about 5'10" and ride a 54 cm Tarmac. i have some toe overlap. i am checking the Caad10 geometry and it seems like the caad10 is a little shorter. i cannot find the rake on the fork.

can anyone comment on that? i know it is common on many new frames but, i'd like to hear from someone that actually has caad10.

regards,


----------



## gillygong

I'm also about 5'10" and just got a 54 cm Caad 10. There's definitely a significant amount of toe overlap for me. I have size 46 shoes, not sure how big your feet are!


----------



## neilcrumpton

gillygong said:


> I'm also about 5'10" and just got a 54 cm Caad 10. There's definitely a significant amount of toe overlap for me. I have size 46 shoes, not sure how big your feet are!


Agree, I'm a similar body size on a 54cm Caad10 and 45 shoes - definitely shoe overlap but it's never been a problem.


----------



## veloci1

46 here too. does the overlap get to you?
i am used to my Tarmac, but, there are times i forget when standing at a light. i was just wondering. it is the only thing that bothers me about the Tarmac. i am pulling the trigger on a 2012 Caad10 frame. i just want to confirm the issue.

thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Sloburu

Ride a tarmac size 54 and caad 10 size 50. No toe overlap for me at all. Just learn to ride with it and you won't even know it's there.


----------



## kneejerk

veloci1 said:


> i am about 5'10" and ride a 54 cm Tarmac. i have some toe overlap. i am checking the Caad10 geometry and it seems like the caad10 is a little shorter. i cannot find the rake on the fork.
> 
> can anyone comment on that? i know it is common on many new frames but, i'd like to hear from someone that actually has caad10.
> 
> regards,


toe overlap is pretty much a total non-consideration when fitting someone to a road bike, toe overlap will exist based on crank lengths, shoe sizes, cleat positioning and to a small extent the bike geometry, toe overlap is mostly due to the rather large sized wheels, it is only a problem at very low speeds, I wouldn't pick the improper size frame just to get a little more clearance there,


----------



## veloci1

thank you guys for all the feedback. i would not order a different size frame due to toe overlap. i just wanted to hear from people that had the same issue. i have been able to learn with the Tarmac, but, like i said, sometimes i go brain dead at stop lights.

thank you again

now, the LBS is giving me a great seal on the SuperSix they have in stock. i have to decide by tomorrow. i will let you know.


----------



## kneejerk

if it's really a problem for you, you may want to get a bike with 26" wheels

I have incidents too with toe overlap from time to time... I think I almost fell over because of it within the last few years, it's always such low speed that I can avoid that even if I happen to touch that front tire on a turn,


----------



## CAADEL

gillygong said:


> I'm also about 5'10" and just got a 54 cm Caad 10. There's definitely a significant amount of toe overlap for me. I have size 46 shoes, not sure how big your feet are!


I'm 5'10" too and I ride a 56cm CAAD10 (172.5mm crank). My shoes are 44-45 (depending on the brand) and there's no toe overlap for me or at least I haven't noticed any so far.

When I tested a 54cm it felt small to me. Maybe that's why you have toe overlap.


----------



## Gunnar75

Rode the CAAD and SS back to back and chose the SuperSix. Both are great I preferred the smoother ride of carbon. Cannondale did a great job on both bikes. The only thing I didn't like on the CAAD was the look of the welds. Made the paint lines wavy. Small issue.


----------



## Hpag05

Just wanted to say thanks to this thread i have a better understanding on my decision coming up on the days ahead. First of all I'm new to cycling and started out with a hybrid Cannondale about 3 months ago, and after going out and riding and meeting new people I couldn't wait to get my hands on a road bike. Yesterday I test road a Masi,felt not as smooth and it felt thicker dunno if that explains anything,(vendor was a douche btw). Then went to test ride a Supersix,(another bike shop,great people)smooth ride and fast, today I'm going over again to test a CAAD10 (they didn't have any my size in stock)and I think in my mind I have already made my choice. Even though this thread is old I will keep you guys updated on my purchased to help fellows like me that are still undecided. Now my question is if i decide on the cadd10 is it worth getting the CADD10 3 or CADD10 5 for a rookie like me?


----------



## Cannondaleman

For what it's worth, the newest (June) issue of Road Bike Action magazine just did a toe to toe comparison of the CAAD 10 Rival with an entry level full carbon Trek with Apex and the C'Dale kicked azz! Both bikes were in the $2000 range.


----------



## CAADEL

CAAD10-3 has a better value for money. It comes with full Ultegra, FSA SL-K, so you will probably won't need to upgrade anything (except maybe the saddle and the handlebar just for fitting purposes). 

CAAD10-5 will be just fine, but as you progress I can't promise you won't be tempted to upgrade for something faster, higher, stronger, (eg wheels, crankset, brakes etc)  Upgrades are always more expensive. I have the CAAD10-5 and is a great value, but CAAD10-3 is just better.

*BUT* in 2013 we will see the introduction of the 11 speed Shimano. I guess I'd buy the 105 now and I'd wait a year to upgrade to 11 speed.


----------



## maveric

I picked up a supersix 5 about a few months ago and now wish I had gone with the supersix 3. For a few hundred more might as well get the 3


----------



## Hpag05

Ok guys I went crazy today and couldn't hold myself, I went to try the caad10 52 frame and man it was a sweet and fast ride everything and more as explained here,BUT the bike was to big for me unfortunately I have short legs really short!!!! So they told me they were going to check on a 50 frame........Bike was sold out till late June( they did warned me about this twice before).....so as I was leaving broken hearted and pissed off, i had one of I don't give a bleep moment. Told the guy to let me ride the supersix 50cm one more time, smoooooth ride like a babies butt. As much as I would had like the caad10 guys, i brought home candy (named her), as soons as I got set up I went on a ride and I love it!, I'm sure a rookie like me won't appreciate the bike to its full potential but it's a sweet bike. And I hope it last a long time!!!!


----------



## JonF

Hpag05 said:


> Ok guys I went crazy today and couldn't hold myself, I went to try the caad10 52 frame and man it was a sweet and fast ride everything and more as explained here,BUT the bike was to big for me unfortunately I have short legs really short!!!! So they told me they were going to check on a 50 frame........Bike was sold out till late June( they did warned me about this twice before).....so as I was leaving broken hearted and pissed off, i had one of I don't give a bleep moment. Told the guy to let me ride the supersix 50cm one more time, smoooooth ride like a babies butt. As much as I would had like the caad10 guys, i brought home candy (named her), as soons as I got set up I went on a ride and I love it!, I'm sure a rookie like me won't appreciate the bike to its full potential but it's a sweet bike. And I hope it last a long time!!!!


Congrats on the new ride! I'm sure you'll be happy with your choice.


----------



## Helitech

i had the same tough decision to make between the CAAD 10 and SS (both 105)... both bikes are amazing, ut in the end i went with the SS.... between the two steering is pretty much the same, the SS was a tad (if that) more comfortable for me during the test rides in the somewhat rough roads here in japan... but it felt like the power transfer was noticeably better with the SS (not saying that the CAAD is a sluggish bike at all)... each pedal seemed to lunge the bike forward with every stroke... i asked the LBS to swap the aksiums from the SS to the CAAD to see if it might've been a difference in wheel sets but found that it wasn't... it really is just buyer preference though... i plan on buying a CAAD in the near future though, can't get over how well built that bike is, and id love to own one just to own one...


----------



## Yamabushi

Helitech said:


> ...the somewhat rough roads here in japan...


I'm curious where exactly you are riding? I don't find the roads in Japan particularly rough, in fact, I'd go so far as to say a lot of them are exceptionally clean and well paved. For the record, I ride a CAAD10 and before that a CAAD9.


----------



## Helitech

Yamabushi said:


> I'm curious where exactly you are riding? I don't find the roads in Japan particularly rough, in fact, I'd go so far as to say a lot of them are exceptionally clean and well paved. For the record, I ride a CAAD10 and before that a CAAD9.


some of the back roads here in yamato just out of NAF Atsugi get a bit bumpy... and i agree, most of the roads are well paved, and for the most part clean. but the route that i take to enoshima (40 to 467) has some blemishes that i'd like to have smoothed out... they do an awesome job here though, we avoided one pot hole during one ride, then 3 days later it wasn't even there... plus heading towards enoshima on 467 there's a nice short decline that had a couple blemishes just a couple days ago... hauling ass down hill on a somewhat "S" bend and trying to avoid those? butt pucker moment to say the least... im willing to bet my paycheck theyre gone by my next ride out to enoshima area though


----------



## coloradochip

Hello, all. I am brand new to the forum and to the world or road biking. I have been borrowing a friend's inside training bike for a while and love road biking. It's a Trek 1000 and is too big for me. I have looked at a few used bikes, a Felt F-75 and a Cannondale caad9. Neither one compared in my opinion to the Caad10. My LBS also has a super6 for only $200 more than the Caad10 though. They are both the base models, with the Caad10 being a 105 and the supex 6 being an apex. I love the ride quality of both, but can definitely tell the difference when I try to kick it in on the carbon frame. From what I have read, the 105 is better than the Apex, but for now, I think I can do with either. The Super6 feels heavier when I lift it, but lighter and more responsive when I am on it. 

Would you buy the Super6 for $200 more or go with the 105 and stick with the Caad10? I am not in a position to really spend any more than what the Super6 costs, and since I am brand new, I don't want to get in over my head. Just trying to think long term. I would love to not have to buy another bike for a long time. I am thinking that for $200, maybe I should just take the plunge and get the carbon frame, then if needed, I can upgrade componants later. Sorry for the newbie confusion!


----------



## miker2012

i am going for a test ride on a caad 10 tomorrow..... i cannot decide between the caad 10 (with dura ace) or the super six with ultegra in size 48 (5"3 29" inseam)

my last bike was a tarmac and tho it was wayyyy to big for me (dealer sold me a 52cm frame even tho i am a size 48) it was all carbon and i liked the ride characteristics of it, so i am wondering is the ride quality going to be too harsh on the caad?

i will know the answer after my test ride tomorrow..... even if i love the caad 10, i am still torn b/t buying it with dura ace or the supersix with ultegra.... i am wondering is the rs80 wheels on the dura ace caad10 considered at all of an upgrade over the Ksyrium Equippe wheels o the super six ultegra?

which bike would you get?


----------



## coloradochip

Let me know what you think. You are going higher end than I am, but I could tell a difference between the two. The SS just felt faster to me. I went in there having ridden the Caad10 with the intention of buying it, but then I saw the sale on the SS. $200 more ($1500 price tag) seems like a steal to me.


----------



## miker2012

coloradochip said:


> Let me know what you think. You are going higher end than I am, but I could tell a difference between the two. The SS just felt faster to me. I went in there having ridden the Caad10 with the intention of buying it, but then I saw the sale on the SS. $200 more ($1500 price tag) seems like a steal to me.


i will let you know how i like the caad 10

however, i think you made the right decision to go with the ss... considering that they both had similar components, why not? as i found with my tarmac, its hard to beat a carbon frame, it was very comfy but with plenty of stiffness too

my heart tells me to go with the caad10 with dura ace and the rs80 wheels but my head says go with the supersix but with ultegra


----------



## Yamabushi

Some are implying that the SuperSix frame is superior to the CAAD10 frame, I don't think that is necesarily true. I think the new tube shaping and S.A.V.E system on the EVO and CAAD10 really make a difference in providing the right kind of stiffness and the right kind of vibration dampening. You can really feel it on high speed technical descents! When it comes to the SS vs the CAAD10, it's not as just a carbon vs aluminum issue. All things being equal I'll take the CAAD10!


----------



## coloradochip

Thanks, Yamabushi. It's kind of crazy all the rave reviews about the CAAD10! It's almost like a cult thing. Many more people in complete love with their CAAD10 than their SS! I like the 105 group better then the apex group. I think I'll go take another ride and then pull the trigger. I also noticed that sided by side, the CAAD10 felt lighter than the SS. Is the Apex group that much heavier? Maybe the rims? Shimano R501A on the SS, Shimano RS-10 on the CAAD10...


----------



## xjbaylor

coloradochip said:


> Thanks, Yamabushi. It's kind of crazy all the rave reviews about the CAAD10! It's almost like a cult thing. Many more people in complete love with their CAAD10 than their SS! I like the 105 group better then the apex group. I think I'll go take another ride and then pull the trigger. I also noticed that sided by side, the CAAD10 felt lighter than the SS. Is the Apex group that much heavier? Maybe the rims? Shimano R501A on the SS, Shimano RS-10 on the CAAD10...


In comparing 105 and Apex on different frames I would ALWAYS recommend that you buy the frame you prefer. In my opinion 105 and Apex and identical when you compare quality and functionality, they just utilize different actuation methods. If you really hate the SRAM shifting I understand that, but if you just like 105 more because you heard it was better I would, again, recommend purchasing the frame you like the most. You will get used to either drivetrain within 50 miles of riding.


----------



## Yamabushi

coloradochip said:


> Thanks, Yamabushi. It's kind of crazy all the rave reviews about the CAAD10! It's almost like a cult thing. Many more people in complete love with their CAAD10 than their SS! I like the 105 group better then the apex group. I think I'll go take another ride and then pull the trigger. I also noticed that sided by side, the CAAD10 felt lighter than the SS. Is the Apex group that much heavier? Maybe the rims? Shimano R501A on the SS, Shimano RS-10 on the CAAD10...


Cheers mate! Just to be clear, I think the SS is a hell of a frame that won't disappoint! It's just that it doesn't matter if it's carbon or aluminum, the CAAD10 and EVO with their next generation tech are better, IMHO!




xjbaylor said:


> In comparing 105 and Apex on different frames I would ALWAYS recommend that you buy the frame you prefer. In my opinion 105 and Apex and identical when you compare quality and functionality, they just utilize different actuation methods. If you really hate the SRAM shifting I understand that, but if you just like 105 more because you heard it was better I would, again, recommend purchasing the frame you like the most. You will get used to either drivetrain within 50 miles of riding.


Totally agree here, first and foremost prioritize the frame! With that in mind, if you like Shimano and the CAAD10 comes with 105 then that makes things real easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## coloradochip

Excellent advice, thanks so much! After callign around, I think the price I am getting of $300 off retial on the CAAD10 5 is a decent buy as well. Not many places have them in stock any more. I need to get out of the "best deal" mindset I guess. The SS is $650 off retail!


----------



## Yamabushi

coloradochip said:


> Excellent advice, thanks so much! After callign around, I think the price I am getting of $300 off retial on the CAAD10 5 is a decent buy as well. Not many places have them in stock any more. I need to get out of the "best deal" mindset I guess. The SS is $650 off retail!


I'm all for getting the best deal you can, but that's after you've chosen what you want. I've learned that letting "a good deal" do the choosing for you can offer short term euphoria, but frequently leads to buyer's remorse. As soon as you are out riding the bike that you really want, I guarantee you won't be thinking about how much money you did or didn't save!


----------



## coloradochip

I agree. CAAD10 it is for me.


----------



## coloradochip

There must be a reason that everyone is out of CAAD10s and they all have the SS on sale


----------



## miker2012

test rode the caad10 today and decided to go with the super 6 (w/105 + upgraded wheels) over the caad10 w/dura ace....while test driving the caad 10 and coming off a carbon tarmac as my last bike, the vibes on my feet and thru the head tube were more than i was used to on repetative rough roads (like chip seal roads which i ride alot)... both are great bikes, if i didnt have to ride so many rough roads and chipseal, i would have gone with the caad10... on normal roads or just isolated rough patches on a road, the caad 10 is almost indistinguishable from the carbon in my opinion..... but the when the stutter bumps or chip seal last for longer periods, you can notice it in hands and feet

as for the ride feel and quality of the caad 10, its a great bike, very nible and very responsive..... downhills the bike inspired so much confidence (i hope the super6 will be the same!!!)..... i tested the rival version (first time riding sram, still like my shimano 105 tho) and the caad10 impressed with its snap and stiffness (mind you i only weigh 138 lbs)

i was lured to the caad10 w/dura ace cause of the price, but for my style of riding, i will be better off with the super 6 with 105 and an upgraded wheelset.... the wheels on the caad 10 were rs80 and i wanted something a little lighter, havent decided which yet

i just cant decided now between the team replica colors or the white/black????


----------



## EuroSVT

I'd suggest replica. Those are hot imo. You did a really good review between the two bikes.Cool seeing people still being open minded about Alu.


----------



## RCMTB

coloradochip said:


> I agree. CAAD10 it is for me.


 Good for you! I love my 2012 CAAD10 5. A few months ago, initially I wanted to buy a Specialized Tarmac SL3, but all I needed was a road bike to support my fitness training for mtb cross country racing within a $3000 budget. So I test rode a top of the line Allez, CAAD10 3 and a SuperSix 5 all in 52cm size. Allez was definitely a harsh ride compared to CAAD10. Had to ride the CAAD10and SS a few times back to back to get a feel for the bikes. Honestly, I couldn't tell much of a difference, but then again I am a noob to this road biking stuff. Overall, both bikes were a little too long for me. Luckily, they had a CAAD10 5 in a 50cm in stock and ended up buying it. The cockpit was a little cramped so I put a longer stem on it and with the extra money was able to put on some new wheels, pedals and shoes. 

Three months later and I'm hooked on my road bike. Don't even want to hit the trails on the weekends, but just look forward to my weekly road interval training rides and my 2 to 3 hour weekend road rides. Now, I'm thinking about a 2013 EVO Hi-Mod Red...


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Out of curiousity, does anyone have any idea or insight on the weight difference between the CAAD10 frame and the standard Super Six frame?


----------



## ziscwg

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Out of curiousity, does anyone have any idea or insight on the weight difference between the CAAD10 frame and the standard Super Six frame?


About 120 grams IIRC.
The HM is more. The EVO is even more.


----------

